# Which Walbro carb will work on a HSK840



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello forum members,

I have recently purchased a HSK840(I believe the spec # is:8301A)that
does not come with a OEM carburetor or muffler!!

I was planning to use the engine for a scooter/moped project so I wiil be looking at other carburetors-Walbro,Tillotson-to use on this engine;
I would like to know which model of Walbro would work(I have seen online that the "WB" or "WB" series Walbros will fit the 139 cc!!)on
this engine since the OEM carburetor was a Tecumseh float bowl type ???

I found online that the Tecumseh TC300 (3 hp,horizontal shaft,2 cycle) used a Walbro diaphragm as OEM so I am betting that there should be a Walbro that fits the HSK840/850 serries 2 cycle engine!!

BTW,I have uploaded a picture of the engine(I think this picture is of the exact engine I bought recently showing no carb/muffler!!) to show what the carburetor mount pad looks like.

Thanks in advance for a reply to this "Newbies" small engine repair question!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

According to the web the original part is:
Tecumseh Carburetor Part No. 640309 
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/agora.cgi

You might be able to do a cross-reference for a suitable match.

Good luck
SABL


----------



## robo5050 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice,SABL;
I was thinking along the same line,but have found a good deal on a barely used Tillotson HL-360A diaphragm carburetor that is equal iin size(physically) and mounting bolt spacing as the OEM Tecumseh carburetor. I got a great deal on the Tecumseh(139 cc 2 cycle Snow King model) on ebay.com since it came without the OEM carb/muffler,but looks as if it has VERY LOW hours on it,and NO carbon deposits !!:grin:

I think I will most likely stick with the tillotson(stock jetting) since it has more upgrade parts for it,and it will cost me less(from an auction again!!) than a new replacement Walbro "WB" or "WG" series diaphragm carburetor!!

BTW,I posted the wromg model number in my original post;the correct
Tecumseh Snow King engine model is:HSK850-8321C!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Robo,

Hope the info did help you. I think that carb listing covered the 850 also.
Best of luck and watch out riding that scooter......LOL

SABL


----------

